#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 呃，那個，角色交流繪什麼時候便公開版面了"

## fwiflof

如題。
這個系統應該不會沒有分級的功能吧(汗
竟然沒人發現OTZ

----------


## yoching

目前所有會員都無分等級。我得等站長給我需求才能設定其權限及閱讀的情況。

----------


## 雪麒

順便再說一點，“狼友寫真”和“樂園祈願湖”究竟要完全開放到何時啊……（可怕的sell語法失效+無權限設置
這是第三遍說了啊就讓我有點存在感吧

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前已經把所有敏感版面皆設置成訪客不能觀看了

至於以前的會員群組，還得等資料的電腦處理告一段落後，才統一修正。

----------


## yoching

狼牙你有空將想要做出來的群組跟版面的顯示列個表給我吧。
我再幫你設定。

目前我也不知道你的配置是如何的，所以無從幫起。

----------


## 狼王白牙

yoching 您好

這點小事我可以慢慢解決  已經快要解決完了  大概已經知道會員群組如何依照發文數自動帶入了

但是大事交給你負責， 答應的 dokuwiki integration with vBulletin、 phpbb2 weblog2 還沒有給我 XD

相關文章請見  https://www.dokuwiki.org/auth:mysql_vbulletin

或者請直接把 phpbb2 的 weblog 直接掛上去當作舊版部落格也好，因為我不熟 vBulletin 的 auth 模式

勳章系統我應該也會自己安裝，已經在官網找到了

----------

